# Problem running football manager 2008



## karlcallan (Dec 28, 2007)

hey,
Can anyone help me i bought a lapyop very recently with spec that shows that i can play football manager 2008. But after installing the game and running it the main menu just appears as a white screen and will not run. Is this anything to do with the graphics card? i would be very grateful for your solutions or suggestions. Thanks


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Hello Karlcallan

What type of laptop is it please, make, model etc.


----------



## karlcallan (Dec 28, 2007)

it is a compaq presario v6642ea


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*1. Make sure you have the latest drivers for your machine*

The HP Update utility can be used to automatically check for updated HP drivers and programs. To launch the HP Update, follow the steps below.

Click Start , type Update in the Search field, and select HP Update when it appears in the listing. 

Alternately, click Start > All Programs HP > HP Update . 

On the HP Update Welcome screen, click Settings and select a time when the utility should check for software updates on the web. 

On the HP Update Welcome screen, click Next to immediately check for HP software updates. 

If prompted, allow the PC to restart after installing updates.


*2. Update Direct X*

Here http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-DB71-4C1B-BC6A-9B6652CD92A3&displaylang=en


*3. If this fails, uninstall the game, restart and install it again (run it as an administrator by right clicking on the game icon and choosing that option.*

tell me how that goes.


----------



## karlcallan (Dec 28, 2007)

tried the updates but still not working i downloaded direct x yesterday and still nothing


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the game?


----------



## karlcallan (Dec 28, 2007)

yes several times


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

I am not really sure what is happening here, but it is probably an incompatiablity with your hardware. I will look into it a bit more.


----------



## aljubicic (Sep 19, 2008)

I tried running Football Manager 2008 on my pc, and I get the white screen as well.

Vista shuts down Aero when I run the game and goes to a Basic colours setting.

Is there any fix for this? It's driving me nuts cuz I can't play the game.


----------



## mfclions (Nov 16, 2008)

hiya all. I also get the white screen just wondering if it could be incompatibility with the graphics card?Hope not but wondering if you could shed some light


----------

